# Is she not gorgeous?!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is a female pup out of our Arko boy (outside breeding), both her breeder and the owner sent us the picture so we could see her. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! She looks like a bear cub standing like that.


----------



## Amenta (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet girl!
Black German Shepherds look very cool


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What a head on that girl!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW!! She is stunning! But I wouldn't expect any less being an Arko pup!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous -- what a head and expression !!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful :wub: Arko makes gorgeous dogs


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful! I love black German Shepards!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful lacquer black!


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

love her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She is gorgeous.. first thing I noticed was her head too.

Carolina, how are you feeling?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous but I am a sucker for those black dawgs of yours!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lynn, doing fine, very uncomfortable and always out of breath :rofl: but less than a month to go!!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous look at that coat!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very pretty girl


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's worth framing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is beautiful, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

im in love!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg..I love her


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

STUNNING!!!! I want one like her sooooo bad


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing pic


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Why, I know who THAT is!  and what she is a-gonna be doing!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Positively gorgeous!! Love that shiny black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

She is simply STUNNING! Absolutely beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Agreed. Hopefully they'll send you many more pics.


----------

